# All PS3's will have HDMI 1.3



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Sony has now announced that all PS3's will have an HDMI 1.3 interface. The low end model PS3 has also had a price change to ~$410 (for japan only AFAWK). Thoughts are that since the real problem in production quantities for PS3 was the Blu-ray only shortage of blue laser diodes that it was easy to upgrade the very few built low end PS3 models and solder in the missing HDMI chip. Also reacting to MS announcement of XBOX360 1080p using VGA for the HD DVD addon.

Bob


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Can someone explain HDMI 1.3 cables to me, is it just the decoding that changes or the physical cable itself? 

If my projector has a regular HDMI connection will it even be able to take advantage of HDMI 1.3?

As I understand it, there are not any recievers out that handle HDMI 1.3 yet besides I usually only use the receiver for audio. Will running an HDMI 1.3 cable to a reciver that can handle it (when they eventurally come out) and then from the receiver to my current projector that is not HDMI 1.3 even have any advantages?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Tommy said:


> Can someone explain HDMI 1.3 cables to me, is it just the decoding that changes or the physical cable itself?


No normal cable changes with HDMI 1.3. They just added a mini connection as an option for camera's.



Tommy said:


> If my projector has a regular HDMI connection will it even be able to take advantage of HDMI 1.3?


No extra advantages -- just that previous capabilities still work. You need HDMI 1.3 stuff to match at both the sending and receiving end to take advantage of things like "Deep Color" and AVR decode of advance audio codecs.



Tommy said:


> As I understand it, there are not any recievers out that handle HDMI 1.3 yet besides I usually only use the receiver for audio. Will running an HDMI 1.3 cable to a reciver that can handle it (when they eventurally come out) and then from the receiver to my current projector that is not HDMI 1.3 even have any advantages?


I don't see anything to stop a new HDMI 1.3 receiver (I call it a AVR) from doing decode of the new audio codecs. Not sure it it is an "advantage" with the HD DVD Advanced Authoring that needs audio mixing done in the player. But if a new HDMI 1.3 HD DVD player had a special optional mode (for audiophiles) that skips the audio mix and sends out the raw bitstream (again a special non-default mode), then I suppose you might have an "advantage". Plus your new super duper HDMI 1.3 AVR should have DD TrueHD *7.1* and dts-HD Master Audio *7.1* audio codecs included I would hope and require. :devil: 

Bob


----------

